# Schwinn Cutter - $299?



## ckilner

I just came across this hi-ten SS being offer by Schwinn. Is $299 a new price low?
http://www.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/Products/Road/Road-Specialty/Details/1221-S9CUT-Cutter


----------



## Alx

Looks like an SE Draft with a better BB and crankset. Still Hi-ten steel which is heavy but should be a cheap alternative for those that want a SS they can ride in the rain.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I'd like to see that in person...Interesting..


----------



## ckilner

Alx said:


> Looks like an SE Draft with a better BB and crankset.


Wow - I hadn't seen that the price of the Draft was down that low ($280). The chainring on the Cutter is part of the crank - so not a big step up from an Ashtabula - the Draft has a threadless headset, whereas the Cutter has a quill stem (but it is nice that it is front loading to easily change the bars).


----------



## dunklegelb

Oooh nice, but dang already have a murdered out ride.
Wish it came in diff colors.


----------



## ckilner

I love the name, too... Breaking Away was a seminal movie for me...


----------



## dunklegelb

What size bars can Quill Stems take??
Theres no info in the Full specs.


----------



## Dave Hickey

dunklegelb said:


> What size bars can Quill Stems take??
> Theres no info in the Full specs.



It depends on which quill stem..there are quill stems for 25.4, 25.8, 26.0 and 26.4 bars...


----------



## dunklegelb

Thanks for the info Dave, 
I wonder if the CUTTERs Quil stem can take a 25.4 bar.


----------



## Dave Hickey

It sure looks like it...Most flat bars are 25.4


----------



## Alx

ckilner said:


> Wow - I hadn't seen that the price of the Draft was down that low ($280). The chainring on the Cutter is part of the crank - so not a big step up from an Ashtabula - the Draft has a threadless headset, whereas the Cutter has a quill stem (but it is nice that it is front loading to easily change the bars).


I think you're maybe thinking of the SE Lager, the draft is like $175 at performance now.


----------



## filtersweep

Mine will take anything, if you don't mind a bit of bending or shimming


----------



## syncro

where the heck can you buy this bike online???


----------



## RecessMonkeys

*Bravo*

I have to admire Schwinn. I think this segment of the market ( low cost from an established manufacturer etc.) is the future. And having put many miles on my old World I can only applaud Schwinn. The Cutter especially looks like a great alternative for all those poor souls I see riding home from work or school on their heavy, foully constructed, full suspension department store monstrosities.


----------



## ali//325i

I am going to my local schwinn dealer to see if they can get me one. Flat black, 28wide, and a FAIRLY close to track geo frame. I dig. Does anyone know if its a flip flop hub or JUST a single speed?

-Ali


----------



## ckilner

Based on the Schwinn specs, probably just SS since the Madison specs list flip flop but the Cutter specs don't....although the specs don't even list the freewheel...


----------



## ali//325i

ckilner said:


> Based on the Schwinn specs, probably just SS since the Madison specs list flip flop but the Cutter specs don't....although the specs don't even list the freewheel...


I will call the bike shop today and update the thread to see if they can tell me anything about the bike. I am sure they will probably have to call the distrubutor.

-Ali


----------



## ali//325i

Called the local Schwinn dealer. He told me it didn't mention a flip flop hub. So I guess its safe to assume its a freewheel. 

Still not a terrible deal if you want a murdered out bike, and I will probably end up getting it anyway, as I will be getting some Milwaukee's or another set of wheels soon.

-Ali


----------



## tri-ac

i like the black...but why'd they leave the crank and ring bright metal?

go ahead and black it all up!!


----------



## Dave Hickey

I would be very surprised if this bike didn't have a provision for fixed...My quess is either flip flop or single sided that allows a cog/lockring or freewheel

The whole concept caters to the fixed urban bike scene...It would crazy not to offer a provision to convert to fixed....


Does anyone have any inside contacts at Pacifc/Schwinn to confirm?


----------



## ali//325i

Dave Hickey said:


> I would be very surprised if this bike didn't have a provision for fixed...My quess is either flip flop or single sided that allows a cog/lockring or freewheel
> 
> The whole concept caters to the fixed urban bike scene...It would crazy not to offer a provision to convert to fixed....
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any inside contacts at Pacifc/Schwinn to confirm?


The guy I talked to said he could call them directly and get me an answer. But i was on my way to lunch and I couldn't talk to him anymore. I say call or email schwinn and see if they will answer you back.

-Ali


----------



## dunklegelb

GAH!
The Crank n Chainring is ONE piece on the CUTTER!

Will a Sugino 75 crank (Spindle Interface Type: Square Taper JIS, Spindle Length	103,110 mm) fit on this bike??

The BB on the CUTTER is a VP semi-cartridge square taper. 
Sorry um a NOOB, um clueless when it comes to this kinda stuff! :aureola:


----------



## Dave Hickey

Yes a Sugino 75 crankset and BB will fit


----------



## dunklegelb

OOoops! Sorry I meant Sugino Messenger Cranks. 
So Messengers will fit on the Cutters existing BB?? 

Thanks for the quick reply Dave!


----------



## Dave Hickey

Messenger cranks and BB will work too


----------



## lalahsghost

Those flat bars looks really really wide. Or maybe it's just I'm a little dude.


----------



## gtbassett

Does anybody know when this bike is going to be available?
And according to the specs on the website it's definately not a flipflop hub.


----------



## BLKMRKET

Awesome, Cutter Is Hottie Bike!!


----------



## dunklegelb

My Cutta
My first steel road bike.
size small, 47tx18t, 23lbs
Frame eats up road vibe like mad!  
Only thing stock on the bike are:
frame, fork, headset, Cionli Saddle, 
flat bars (cut), rims & tires.


----------



## BLKMRKET

dunklegelb said:


> My Cutta
> My first steel road bike.
> size small, 47tx18t, 23lbs
> Frame eats up road vibe like mad!
> Only thing stock on the bike are:
> frame, fork, headset, Cionli Saddle,
> flat bars (cut), rims & tires.


I am jealous!! Bike shop already ordered it for me. I can't wait to get my hand on sweet cutter soon!


----------



## David Loving

Nice looking bike. Stealthy


----------



## ealexand

I called the local Schwinn dealer, didn't know if this beauty was single or fixed yet be he said the schwinn rep was coming this week. Hopefully he'll call me back with an answer


----------



## BLKMRKET

dunklegelb said:


> My Cutta
> My first steel road bike.
> size small, 47tx18t, 23lbs
> Frame eats up road vibe like mad!
> Only thing stock on the bike are:
> frame, fork, headset, Cionli Saddle,
> flat bars (cut), rims & tires.


what size of seatpost?? is it 25.4, I am correct ?? So where you find black seatpost and black brake clips? i just wondering..


----------



## dunklegelb

Correct, seatpost is 25.4. 
I replaced to the stock seatpost with an alloy one bought
used at local bike shop in NYC (https://www.continuumcycles.com/)

Campagnolo Xenons bought from ebay seller

Also freewheel is Stock.

For best review of the cutter see Urban Velo's Review

This is what you get, 
not like the picture on Schwinn's site :


----------



## PHeller

Back from the dead.

I have a lady friend who is looking for a bike and I suggested something without gears, but I'm afraid that a Size Small Cutter will be too large for her 5'6" stature. 

Any insight?


----------



## dunklegelb

I'm 5'5 and a small is just very slighty big for me. It should be perfect for 5'6. 
Go to yur Schwinn Dealer and try it out. 

She might have issues the toe overlap tho.


----------



## BLKMRKET

PHeller said:


> Back from the dead.
> 
> I have a lady friend who is looking for a bike and I suggested something without gears, but I'm afraid that a Size Small Cutter will be too large for her 5'6" stature.
> 
> Any insight?


You better email schwinn, they will recommend you frame is right size for your friend. I did emailed them which frame is right size and answered my questions before bought my sweet cutter.

Good Luck!


----------

